# Donnarumma: "Sorriso sempre"



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)

Il traditore Donnarumma ha scambiato una battuta ai microfoni presenti all'uscita dagli spogliatoi dopo la partita contro la Danimarca. _"Sorriso sempre"_ le parole pronunciate.


----------



## Heaven (18 Giugno 2017)

Vergognoso. No eh non se li merita gli insulti


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il traditore Donnarumma ha scambiato una battuta ai microfoni presenti all'uscita dagli spogliatoi dopo la partita contro la Danimarca. _"Sorriso sempre"_ le parole pronunciate.



La vittima.... poverino.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Giugno 2017)

Si si si vedremo tra un po'


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Giugno 2017)

Stupido e menefreghista...mai una parola per quei tifosi che ti avevano sempre applaudito e protetto anche dopo errori pazzeschi...una delusione vivente. Credete a me: non abbiamo perso nulla.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Giugno 2017)

Vediamo quanto dura il sorriso


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Arriverà il giorno che ti farai male, un male che ti rimarrà tutta la vita sulla pelle.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il traditore Donnarumma ha scambiato una battuta ai microfoni presenti all'uscita dagli spogliatoi dopo la partita contro la Danimarca. _"Sorriso sempre"_ le parole pronunciate.



Comunque il bamboccio non ci mette mai la faccia, non dice nulla, manda avanti il facocero. Ma che razza di pezzente sei?


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2017)

Avesse il coraggio di dire le cose come stanno, si prendesse le sue responsabilità, facesse l'uomo. 18 anni, non sono 12 anni.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2017)

Finché non ti spaccano la faccia


----------



## sballotello (19 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il traditore Donnarumma ha scambiato una battuta ai microfoni presenti all'uscita dagli spogliatoi dopo la partita contro la Danimarca. _"Sorriso sempre"_ le parole pronunciate.



Povera vittima...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Giugno 2017)

Un bel sorriso da orecchio ad orecchio dovrebbero farti


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2017)

Voglio vederlo piangere questo mercenario schifoso senza nessuna riconoscenza e dignità!!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Giugno 2017)

Infatti al mio paese si dice che gli imbecilli sorridano sempre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2017)

Ah, adesso la tattica è passare per una vittima. Sorride sempre ciao, il bimbominkia...


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Giugno 2017)

Sorrido sempre ciao.

Stupido come pochi altri


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2017)

Metti palle, bamboccio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Giugno 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Black (19 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il traditore Donnarumma ha scambiato una battuta ai microfoni presenti all'uscita dagli spogliatoi dopo la partita contro la Danimarca. _"Sorriso sempre"_ le parole pronunciate.



il sorriso perchè pensi ai soldi che ti intascherai assieme al lurido procuratore che hai. Ma vattene infame e non aver coraggio di indossare ancora la nostra maglia


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2017)

Intanto ci vediamo al ritiro


----------



## cris (19 Giugno 2017)

E certo, a te che te frega. Tanto pieno di soldi sarai a breve, in ogni caso.
Infantile ed irrispettoso.


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2017)

Il ragazzo reagisce in questo modo...ma si vede palesemente non sia sereno, non sia felice e questa situazione gli stia pesando come un macigno. 

S'è fidato di Raiola che l'ha messo in una situazione veramente di erda....


----------



## 1972 (19 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Sorrido sempre ciao.
> 
> Stupido come pochi altri


prova a metterci una virgola


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Giugno 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> prova a metterci una virgola



In realtà era una citazione di Giuseppe sapio


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il traditore Donnarumma ha scambiato una battuta ai microfoni presenti all'uscita dagli spogliatoi dopo la partita contro la Danimarca. _"Sorriso sempre"_ le parole pronunciate.



Faccia da ebete, si vede che gli piace proprio prenderla in quel posto.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Giugno 2017)

Non vedo l'ora di vederlo sorridere dalla tribuna a San Siro..


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Giugno 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo reagisce in questo modo...ma si vede palesemente non sia sereno, non sia felice e questa situazione gli stia pesando come un macigno.
> 
> S'è fidato di Raiola che l'ha messo in una situazione veramente di erda....



Deve semplicemente cacciarlo!


----------

